# Bond Sew Easy



## Cbaudat (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm having problems sewing my pieces together, I saw and ad in an old knitting magazine about a "Bond Sew Easy".
It's no longer available from bond and not on eBay or Amazon. Anybody have one tucked in a drawer that they would sell? Any tips on how to make one. Or how to simplify the sewing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Unless it is high end garment, I use a sewing machine to stitch the pieces together. I pin well and go slow using a stiletto to push the pieces in place and use a very narrow seam. I know some do not like this method, but I have never had anyone be able to see the difference unless they tried hard to inspect the garment and then some times with matching thread it is almost impossible to detect. Just one idea. It's quick so more time for knitting!  Ann


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I have never heard of the Bond sew easy, I use a linker, I am new to it and sometimes my seams are beautiful, at other times not so good. Good luck finding one and be sure to post photos when you find it.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I am like GrammaAnn in that I sometime use a sewing machine however I use tissue paper on the bottom of the knitting to make it easier for the knitted yarn to go thru the feed dogs, never thought of using my stiletto - what a great idea! I did use a linker years ago, but found I could sew them faster, never heard of the sew easy


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I remember seeing one demonstrated years ago on "Aleene's Creative Living" TV show. There is another way to do this on the Bond Machine itself. It's very similar in technique to picking up stitches for the sleeve of a sweater once the front and back have been joined at the shoulder.

Here's what my instruction manual says to do:
1. Bring forward the necessary number of needles to HP.
2. With the right side of the first piece facing you, pick up the last row of the MY (if it's an edge that has waste yarn on it) and place stitches for this row on the needles.
3. Push these stitches back against the bed. If there is waste yarn on this piece, it will curl forward.
4. With the wrong side of the second piece facing you, pick up the last row of the MY and place sts into hooks of needles.
5. Pull forward the stitches now against the bed, so they close the latches of the needles and loop over the stitches in the hook of the needles. (You are knitting the stitches of the first piece over the stitches of the second piece).
6. Push these stitches back against the bed and push the needles back to FWP.
7. thread carriage with one of the lengths of yarn tails attached to the end of the row of knitting.
8. Bind off loosely in chain stitch.

I believe what I saw demonstrated on TV was much simpler. After hanging the two pieces on the needles as described above (both rows of stitches would have to be in the hook of the needles), the carriage was threaded with matching yarn, or a long tail left over from knitting. Move the carriage across the knitting, knitting both pieces together. Bind off, using the method that best suits your project.

You might want to look for an instructional video on You tube. Seeing it done would be so much easier than trying to follow written instructions! I think the Sew Easy was quite small, so it could only be used to sew a section, then you'd have to move the piece down the seam to do the next section. Being able to use the knitting machine would be faster and could do a larger section in one swoop.

Good luck!


----------



## Cbaudat (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I may pull out my sewing machine and dust it off. Although I will try it on my Bond as suggested.
One of the things I am having trouble lining up and stitching is the scarves. They're too long to put back on the bond once I pull every other stitch to make the length.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Another suggestion might be: while you are knitting on your seam edges put a marking yarn every 25-50 rows. This helps you keep your seams in alignment when putting your garment together.


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

I like to use linker for long seams. I leave a ladder one stitch in from the edge which makes it easier to hook onto linker.


----------



## Cbaudat (Oct 12, 2013)

I bought a linker on ebay, but not sure if I will be able to use it on my bond USM. 
I think it's for a singer, Automatic Linker SC-1, unfortunately I looked it up AFTER I bid on it. 
Oh, well, maybe I'll get the Machine that goes with the linker someday.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

once got the knitting machine bug, it'll be hard to get rid of it, cause machine knitting will always be on your mind in one form or another. lol

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Cbaudat (Oct 12, 2013)

This is a great idea. I've been using variegated yarn so is hard to line up. put in spacer yarn of a different color will help a lot, your a genius.


----------



## Cbaudat (Oct 12, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> Another suggestion might be: while you are knitting on your seam edges put a marking yarn every 25-50 rows. This helps you keep your seams in alignment when putting your garment together.


Ok, it sounded simple, but I find simple for the simple minded me is anything but.
I searched on youtube for a how to video, but came up with nothing. 
Anybody have a link to one?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ok like you are tying a quilt. select every 10-25+ rows and tie a different color yarn so that when you go to sew it up, you match the rows.

I hope this helps.

Happy Crafting 

Rhyanna


----------



## suncreations (Jun 13, 2016)

I have one I can sell. I have never used it.


----------



## JeanneO (Jan 2, 2012)

You might try this link:
https://www.youtube.com/user/DebyAtSoSewEasy


----------



## maggiemay805 (May 24, 2014)

Hi there are 2 for sale on Ebay at the moment. They are both at £11+ and have £3.20 and £3.50 postage respectively. I wanted one but did not want to pay that much as with the postage it takes it up to almost £15. One of them only has 3 hours or so to go.

Good luck finding one regards Maggie x


----------



## maggiemay805 (May 24, 2014)

Sorry posted this twice so I have just erased the 2nd post


----------



## maggiemay805 (May 24, 2014)

Great idea thanks x


----------

